# Womens Erotic Dreams?



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

My wife claims that when she has erotic dreams it is always me that is in them. I know we as humans can't control what we dream. I sometimes have them with someone other then my wife. Sometimes it is someone I know and other times it isn't. It's not like I have them very often. It's hard to believe that I am the one always in her dreams. Do you think it is possible or is she just trying to keep from hurting my feelings? lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Of course it's possible that her erotic dreams are only about you (so far).


Everyone is different. It's not women's erotic dreams you are asking about. Women are all different, just like men are all different. You are asking about your wife's erotic dreams.

She is the only person who can answer about her dreams.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

As far as you know they are about you. As far as she knows, your's are about her. Neither of you has any control over your dreams. There is nothing for her to gain by telling you that someone else nailed her in her dreams and there certainly isn't anything beneficial in you telling her that you boinked some other woman in your dreams. 

Rather than try to identify the participants in your wife's dreams, why not ask her to act those dreams out with you? Now, that is something that would provide obvious benefits.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Before my divorce, my husband was the only sexual partner I'd ever had. So, of course, all of my erotic dreams were about him. After my divorce, they either feature a faceless, nameless, guy or involve the person I'm currently in a relationship with. 

I think it's entirely possible that your wife's dreams only involve you. But you'll have to ask her about that. Or not, and just leave it alone, which would be my suggestion.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

I remember once having a very erotic dream in which I was cheating on my H. I never saw the person's face until the end of the dream. I was amused when I woke up and remembered my dream and the reveal of the "cheatee". It was my H. In my dream, I was cheating on my H..with my H! We still joke that I can't even cheat on him in my dreams...lol.... I think he was comforted with that idea. So my advice is... just roll with it and let it be...


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I think the only reason to ask about someone's erotic dreams is to find out what they would like in bed - and in that case they should actually tell you their fantasies, not their dreams. (of course they can pretend the fantasies were dreams to avoid guilt....).

I would most definitely not tell my wife my actual dreams.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Recently I had a couple of erotic dreams featuring my wife. Of course she was younger, skinnier, and may have had different hair color. I think you can guess which details I shared with her. I must say I prefer dreaming of her, to dreaming of others. 
MN


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Years ago I had a dream I was having sex with a nameless woman and during the dream it was as if I was not married.

Toward the end of the act I come to the realization ,"WTF, I'm married!"

I then woke up from the dream. I was soo riddled with guilt, felt like I had cheated on my wife. Took about 2-3 days to get over it that it was just a dream. Never had one since that did not involve my wife.

Also had one where I caught my wife and another man in our bed and they just laughed at me. I hate those surreal dreams.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

Could be she is telling you the truth but any time I have an erotic dream is never includes my husband. It's usually about a young hot plumber who comes to the house to fix something and we all know what happens next. I would never tell my husband about this dream.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Happilymarried25 said:


> Could be she is telling you the truth but any time I have an erotic dream is never includes my husband. It's usually about a young hot plumber who comes to the house to fix something and we all know what happens next. I would never tell my husband about this dream.


"But... I have no way to pay you, what can I do?"

Queue the music. 

Tell your husband - it sounds like a great fun fantasy role play. Just be vague about who the guy was, or substitute him.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

I've never had a sexual dream that involves my spouse. I never had one about my ex husband either, or anyone I was in a relationship with for that matter. 

My sexual dreams always involve someone who I don't find the slightest bit attractive in real life. Remember the show Survivor? There was a character on there I found repulsive. I had a sex dream about him.

I had one about an older, overweight coworker that smelled bad.

I've had them about women and I'm not attracted to women, nor have I ever wanted to sleep with a woman.

The dreams themselves are always hot and sometimes I dream I'm on the verge of an O in them.

And then I wake up and I'm repulsed by who was in the dream. 

I honestly don't like sex dreams. They weird me out.

Funny story though, I dreamt one time my H cheated on me. I woke up and asked "who the **** is Shirley??" And I was legitimately mad for some time after I woke up. We joke about it now, but sometimes those dreams are too real for my comfort.


----------

